# Container Gardening W/ Found Containers



## ksmama10

For lack of a better way to title this thread... I found an orphaned crock pot liner I picked up a garage sale for a dime several years ago, thinking I'd use it as an extra casserole dish in the oven; that never happened. Can't I use it for an herb pot?


----------



## PackerBacker

How will it drain?


----------



## cnsper

You can use a masonry bit to drill a hole in the bottom. Just have to be careful you don't crack the whole thing.... LOL


----------



## Genevieve

You can use just plain gravel that you cleaned. Put about an inch of gravel in the bottom and then fill with the soil.
I've used gravel for fish tanks before. Just rinse it good ( it's dusty for some reason).

Don't forget to add some sand to the soil for your herbs.


----------



## ksmama10

Genevieve said:


> You can use just plain gravel that you cleaned. Put about an inch of gravel in the bottom and then fill with the soil.
> I've used gravel for fish tanks before. Just rinse it good ( it's dusty for some reason).
> 
> Don't forget to add some sand to the soil for your herbs.


Thanks; I thought there was a way. But if it's sandy soil most herbs like, they might do better in the ground at my place.


----------



## cnsper

Even with gravel in the bottom the water will not go away and will eventually drown your plants. You need holes in the bottom for drainage.


----------



## PackerBacker

cnsper said:


> Even with gravel in the bottom the water will not go away and will eventually drown your plants. You need holes in the bottom for drainage.


Yup.

Loose soil will quickly just fill in the gaps between the gravel too.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Ask your husband if he has a masonry bit for his drill. If he does, or is willing to purchase one, you should be able to drill holes in bottom for drainage. Be certain the drill is grounded properly or, if using a cordless drill, that you are grounded, pour a small amount of water on the bottom of the crock, and drill slowly through the water. The hole may not look perfect but as long as it doesn't crack or break the crock, you should be good to go. Putting tape where you want to drill, inside and out, should help keep the finish from cracking.

If you don't want to put holes in the crockpot, you can put pea gravel or small river rocks in the bottom, cover them with landscape cloth, and then put in your growing medium. The landscape cloth will keep the soil/medium from filling in the space between all of the stones.


----------



## Trinka

I'm going to use mine this yr at apple harvest to make some cider vinegar..

It's a crock......right....just not as big as the old time BIG ones..


----------

